# Cacao



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Why is cacao so darn expensive ? I looked yesterday at the supermarket - 350 pesos for a tiny package. That just about rivals the price for US choice steak. Is it more reasonably priced in Veracruz or Chiapas - where it is grown ?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> Why is cacao so darn expensive ? I looked yesterday at the supermarket - 350 pesos for a tiny package. That just about rivals the price for US choice steak. Is it more reasonably priced in Veracruz or Chiapas - where it is grown ?


Have you tried Mercado Libre Mercado Libre México


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The largest plantations are in Tabasco then it is grown in Chiapas Oaxaca and Guerrero and the production is way down because of a desease so that would explain why the price is going up..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> Why is cacao so darn expensive ? I looked yesterday at the supermarket - 350 pesos for a tiny package. That just about rivals the price for US choice steak. Is it more reasonably priced in Veracruz or Chiapas - where it is grown ?


are you asking about the cacao bean? a chocolate bar? imported chocolate? powered cacao?

I have two trees and make my own chocolate, I can also buy local fermented beans for a little over 100 pesos per kilo.....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I have two trees and make my own chocolate, I can also buy local fermented beans for a little over 100 pesos per kilo.....


Wow, chico, I am impressed with your culinary skills!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks isla, My next project is cooking with Huitlacoche.........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Thanks isla, My next project is cooking with Huitlacoche.........


Mmmm, I love huitlacoche. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It will be Squash Blossom and Huitlacoche Quesadillas or Huitlacoche with scrambled eggs.....

But where is Herradura846 ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> It will be Squash Blossom and Huitlacoche Quesadillas or Huitlacoche with scrambled eggs.....


They both sound yummy!


----------

